# Slope Safety Concern



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Let me start by saying my event this year will be a private party. Of course we will have ToTs in the front yard. There is a solid concrete walk from the gate to the front door and wide, low steps at the door. There are really no other places to trip and adequate light, so I'm not concerned.

Weather permitting, we'll be grilling for the party. I'd like to have tables outdoors. There's a concrete pad that is part of my driveway. It's large enough to park 3 vehicles, so I know I can put up a screen house or canopy and a couple of tables.

I'm concerned about the slope though. The drive itself slopes fairly steeply. There is also a sharp drop-off at the edge of the concrete. (I have photos below.) I don't want anyone to slip and fall! 

My ideas so far:
*Be extra vigilant about the drive, clearing away leaves and power-washing to get rid of any moss.
*Keep the tables on the flat area and discourage anyone from going anywhere near the drop-off.
*Make a prop fence to put next to the pad to mark the edge.

Any thoughts?

driveway slope pictures by andapowers - Photobucket


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

The slope of the driveway is what it is. To prevent people from walking off the drive and stumble downhill, you could:

- make a prop fence with do not enter signage on it.
- get some snow fence which is a hunter orange temp plastic, net-like, fencing about 3.5 feet tall. You've seen it. It is frequently used in construction.
- get sheets of plywood 4'x8' and make a little wall, braced from behind.

What is the main path of travel?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think some prop graveyard fencing is a good idea.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I would go with the fencing idea. You can also string orange lights along the fence to make it more apparent.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I guess I over-engineer everything


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

LOL Feel free to over-engineer, Lord Homicide!  You never know when someone like me will be under-engineering!

We'll be going in and out of the door next to the retaining wall in my photo. It's level with the "table area." (And the quickest route to a restroom!)

I'm thinking hard about what kind of fencing to use to mark the boundary. It wouldn't be too sturdy, so nothing to actually keep someone from falling... but surely pre-warned revelers will get the obvious visual reminder and stop before they ruin my insurance rates. :googly:

Thank you all for your input. I feel a lot better about the whole thing. And if you get any more ideas, please share!


----------

